# Maximum beanie style



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

wear it around your balls because people don't really give a shit


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

legallyillegal said:


> wear it around your balls because people don't really give a shit


QFT.


The only look with a beanie i really can't stand is that stupid "condom beanie" shit.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2009)

legallyillegal said:


> wear it around your balls because people don't really give a shit


errm ok, relax buddy. The only part of my question that was really serious was- do you find your goggles fog if you wear your beanie under them at the top.

And it seems people really do "give a shit", I have read many posts on this forum that lament how individuals choose to wear their gear (not that I have any problem with a little chuckle at gapers). But it was just a question- chill


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2009)

normally when people on this forum comment on gear, its what they prefer, and giving out suggestions and how they think it looks. most of us really dont care, its all prefrence.

With the beanie, i would think it would fog up, i normally wear it above and around, but i agree just don't go with condom beanie (opinion)


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> Oh God, I`m afraid to ask, but what is "condomn beanie"....:dunno:
> 
> As for fogging, yes it does increase the fogging potential in your goggles if you work up a sweat and the beanie is damp. Just tuck it barely under the top seal of the beanie to hold it in place without the fogging potential. We all understand the desire to avoid the dreaded "Gaper Gap"....:laugh:


i believe 'condom beanie' refers to the shape created when someone wears one of those extra long beanies (that would cover your shoulders if pulled all the way down) and lets it stick up at the top.

google image search is failing atm.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> Oh God, I`m afraid to ask, but what is "condomn beanie"....:dunno:
> 
> As for fogging, yes it does increase the fogging potential in your goggles if you work up a sweat and the beanie is damp. Just tuck it barely under the top seal of the beanie to hold it in place without the fogging potential. We all understand the desire to avoid the dreaded "Gaper Gap"....:laugh:


Thanks snowllf, good info- thats exactly what I wanted to know. 

Cheers


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

dont overlap i say, fit them flush together


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2009)

I overlap and it works just fine for me.


----------

